# To Throttle or Not to Throttle



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

At work, I use a Husqvarna 12527HV with an LCT 291cc Snow King engine. When it hasn't been run in a while, I have to use the electric start otherwise I would collapse from pulling and pulling and pulling......:icon-deadhorse: 

I also have to say, while the starter is cranking the engine over, there is a lot of clanking and noise coming from the engine. Once it starts, it's fine.

Due to the fact that it is a hard starter when cold, I can't say that I had a good first impression with the LCT engine. There is NO throttle - just wide open all of the time. Sometimes I do wish that I could throttle it back when I have to step away but don't want to shut it down.

With two seasons under my belt now, this machine has grown on me, and I actually like using it. Once the engine warms up, it's a great runner with power to spare.

In a previous thread about possibly re-powering with an LCT 414cc engine - a suggestion to get a throttle kit was mentioned. 

I have also ordered one of the LCT 414cc engines to have on hand because of such a reasonable price.
LCT Snow King Series 414CC PW2HK191250781DE 12.5 HP Winter Engine

But they don't come with a throttle kit. I was wondering what a throttle kit was until I looked at the Ariens AX engine. "Ah, so that's the throttle control!"

I am not interested in updating my boss' Husqvarna but when I re-power something with this new LCT 414, the question is: To add a throttle or not?

Does it really matter? Is it worth it? Does the engine suffer without it? etc.....


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

I cant believe Tecumseh gave this new company permission to use the Snow king sticker on those engine's. It does such a dis-service to real Tecumseh engines and will give real Tecumseh's a bad name for the many uneducated consumers that don't know the difference. Real Tecumseh engines are so much better than these jokers. My engines all have throttles, who wants to hear that thing running full blast when you walk away from it to clear off the car or when someone comes over to talk to you, you have to shut the engine down, rather than just lower the throttle to talk and than have to re-start the engine, ridiculous. Those engines are hard to start? Well that's no good, commercial snow removal doesn't give you access to a cord, so I guess, pulling and pulling until your arms falls off is the only option? I have Tecumseh winter engines from the 60's that start on one pull and they don't even have primers. LCT, what a joke....


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

Absent the obvious merits of a throttle the lack of one is purely economic at the engines price point it being bare bones.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Agreed that a throttle is nice to have. As to whether you should buy the kit for your engine, that's a question of how much the kit costs, what it's worth to you, etc. 

For most usage patterns, I would imagine the lack of a throttle is not that big a deal. I try to start mine at half-throttle now, so the RPM stays more moderate when the engine is cold. I raise it as I'm turning off the choke, after the oil has at least been splashing around, etc. Maybe it's slightly easier on the engine, though I doubt it makes any sort of meaningful difference. 

Yes, I'll throttle down when I stop to move something out of the way, or otherwise won't be clearing for a bit. And I like that ability. But if it's easy to restart at that point, you could simply shut it off, and give it a tug to restart it. Or if that's going to be a pain, just let it run, it's not the end of the world. 

DriverRider, I know what you mean that it points to reducing costs on the engine. But at the same time, a lot of mowers no longer have throttles. And a lot of single-stage blowers don't have throttles either, including even a lot of the Hondas, I believe. So it doesn't necessarily mean the engine is junk or anything. 

Cost is almost certainly a factor, yes. But I'd imagine that some of it (even if it's just the marketing explanation) is also trying to simplify things for users who don't know, or care, about such things. It's one less lever they need to worry about setting correctly. And you won't annoy them because the engine eventually stalls when running at an idle that's too low.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I agree with Fearless Front, who wants to hear an engine running full blast. You will probably not be able to adapt a throttle.

I also agree with DriverRider it's stupid economics.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

*advertising???*



Sblg43 said:


> At work, I use a Husqvarna 12527HV with an LCT 291cc Snow King engine. When it hasn't been run in a while, I have to use the electric start otherwise I would collapse from pulling and pulling and pulling......:icon-deadhorse:
> 
> I also have to say, while the starter is cranking the engine over, there is a lot of clanking and noise coming from the engine. Once it starts, it's fine.
> 
> ...


advertising??? I don't know, but if you put that engine in your shopping cart on the website you linked to this is what you get.

Order Totals
Item Cost Subtotal $ 339.90
UPS Ground Residential Shipping: $ 150.48

Grand Total: $ 490.38

What happened to the $169.95 price???


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

524SWE said:


> advertising??? I don't know, but if you put that engine in your shopping cart on the website you linked to this is what you get.
> 
> Order Totals
> Item Cost Subtotal $ 339.90
> ...


You had quantity 2, cut the prices in half including shipping, shipping would be $75.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

the links above include a session ID (on accident I'm sure) and I've asked the mods to replace it with a generic one like
https://www.smallenginesuppliers.com/shop/html/pages/products/snow_blower_engines1817.html
Edit:
For what it's worth you can get a shipping quote by putting in just your zip code in the check-out.. For me in Utah it was $66 for the 90 lb 414CC.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

For LCT engines, if you want a throttle which costs approx. $80.00 for the kit just call LCT and ask for Gary to have the part numbers I believe at Jacks small engines.....

For the person having the LCT 291cc, do you prime it at least 3 to 4 times before you crank?
And forget about the naysayers on these engine as they have a very good reputation which Ariens chose to put on their snowblowers line up.

Good Luck gents,

Norm


----------



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

Normex said:


> For the person having the LCT 291cc, do you prime it at least 3 to 4 times before you crank?
> Norm


Today, before I left work, I went to the Husqvarna/LCT in question and primed it 3 times before pulling the cord - nothing. I primed two more times - nothing. I primed 3 more times and it started. So a total of 8 primes.

As far as the LCT reputation, I still think they are good engines and won't hesitate to recommend them. As I mentioned above, after two snow seasons, I do enjoy using the machine.


----------



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

524SWE said:


> advertising??? I don't know, but if you put that engine in your shopping cart on the website you linked to this is what you get.
> 
> Order Totals
> Item Cost Subtotal $ 339.90
> ...


When I first went to order the engine, the same happened to me. Then I realized that there were two engines in the cart. After removing one unit, the final cost for me was $169.95 plus $64.99 shipping - total of $234.94

Interesting thing just happened. I just went back to the smallenginesuppliers website and added an engine to the cart. Once again, it had two. I removed one and went on to complete the order but somebody's info was already entered - Name, address, phone, email etc....
Richard Goff? ring any bells?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Sblg43 said:


> Today, before I left work, I went to the Husqvarna/LCT in question and primed it 3 times before pulling the cord - nothing. I primed two more times - nothing. I primed 3 more times and it started. So a total of 8 primes.


It seems unlikely to have happened that quickly, if the machine is only a few years old. But I had an older Tecumseh with a primer button. One time while working on it I noticed that the rubber primer line from the button to the carb had broken. I replaced it, and the primer went back to working better. 

Depending on how visible it is, you could try to take a peek at the hose, if there is one, just to make sure it's intact and still properly attached. 8 primes seems like a lot. But heck, if that's what it takes to get your engine to start easily, then that's probably fine.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Sblg43 said:


> Today, before I left work, I went to the Husqvarna/LCT in question and primed it 3 times before pulling the cord - nothing. I primed two more times - nothing. I primed 3 more times and it started. So a total of 8 primes.


Sorry I responded before reading October's post.

This sounds very much like the small piping hooking to the primer may have a small crack or slightly disconnected as redOctobyr mentioned.

Good Luck

Norm


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Regardless of the lack of throttle control, the LCT engines are not garbage.

Its possible that the hard starting is caused by a simple ailment.

Have you inspected the typical components? 
-Spark plug for fouling or incorrect gap.
-Float bowl for sediment or fuel contamination.
-Primer bulb, hose and carb connection for an obstruction, or air leak?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

FearlessFront said:


> I cant believe Tecumseh gave this new company permission to use the Snow king sticker on those engine's. It does such a dis-service to real Tecumseh engines and will give real Tecumseh's a bad name for the many uneducated consumers that don't know the difference. Real Tecumseh engines are so much better than these jokers. My engines all have throttles, who wants to hear that thing running full blast when you walk away from it to clear off the car or when someone comes over to talk to you, you have to shut the engine down, rather than just lower the throttle to talk and than have to re-start the engine, ridiculous. Those engines are hard to start? Well that's no good, commercial snow removal doesn't give you access to a cord, so I guess, pulling and pulling until your arms falls off is the only option? I have Tecumseh winter engines from the 60's that start on one pull and they don't even have primers. LCT, what a joke....


:icon-shrug:
Sblg43, If you haven't swapped out the torch plug for an NGK, I'd try that on the 291 LCT. I'd like a handle throttle option as well, but work around the full throttle only with an ignition off pull over to cycle the oil and then let it go as planned.


----------



## bigtim1985 (Jan 31, 2016)

Anyone successfully add the idle down feature to an LCT motor? I e-mailed LCT, but haven't heard back yet. I'm toying with the idea of swapping out my ariens/lct 306 for the 414cc lct engine. I guess I could take the parts off the 306 if needed. No one seems to list the individual parts for the carbs.


----------



## Sblg43 (Jan 18, 2014)

My LCT engine is still sitting on a shelf waiting for the right snow thrower. So, no progress on my end. Sorry.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

All it is well a few parts that sit on the top of the carb and the knob that goes on the sleeve, Seems same kit fits all the Ltd engines and you can get the entire carb off eBay for about $50 with throttle and about $20 without, Also look for blown lct engines for the carb and transfer the parts over to your new carb.


----------



## bigtim1985 (Jan 31, 2016)

If anyone is interested, this is the response I got from lct:

Carburetor 43201
Knob 53251

We do not sell direct, try one of these companies:

http://www.jackssmallengines.com/ or 877-737-2787
Small Engine Parts, Lawn Mower Parts, Marine Parts, ATV Parts, Dirt Bike Parts, Snowmobile Parts and More.
http://www.equipatron.com/
http://www.repairclinic.com/


----------

